# Wieviel Geld kann ich verlangen für einen Webshop ?



## Coldstorm (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich komme frisch aus der Ausbildung, habe jetzt mit einem Kunden zu tun, ich sehe ihn eher als Chef, ich kenne ihn nun seit einem Monat...
Er wollte von mir, dass ich ein Webshop erstelle. Er wusste halt nicht so genau, was er wollte. Oder anders gesagt, er wusste es schon, aber er wusste nicht, ob das alles geht.
Da ich neu auf dem Gebiet bin, habe ich auch noch nicht so große Erfahrungen sammeln können. Ich war zweimal bei ihm Bereatungsgespräch bzw. Analyse (30 km entfernt).
Dann haben wir mindestens 20 Mal telefoniert. Er hat hohe Anforderungen. Er wollte einen Webshop, der mit einem Warenwirtschaftssystem zusammenarbeitet, aber auch mit ebay verbunden ist. Nach langer Recherche, habe ich mich dann letztendlich für den JTL Shop 3 mit JTL Wawi entschieden. Er hat den Shop gekauft, dann hab ich den Shop installiert auf Strato (ioncube musste ich erst installieren etc.). Nun mache ich grad ein Screendesign. Es gibt allerdings schon ein Logo und bisschen Farben, denn es gibt schon eine Landing-Page(Flashseite). Von der aus gibt es dann einen Link auf dem Webshop. Den Webshop soll ich ungefähr so gestalten wie die Flashseite in den Farben, dass es eben zusammenpasst. Am Montag zeig ich ihm das Screendesign und mache eventuelle Änderungen, wenn ihm was nicht passt, bevor ich es umsetze. Die JTL Wawi habe ich soweit konfiguriert, dass die Anbindung funktioniert und schon testweise Artikel mit Bild hochgeladen. Wenn ich das Design dann umgesetzt habe, was kann ich verlangen, was ich dafür getan habe? PS: Erst wird wahrscheinlich noch öfters was von mir haben wollen...
Ich weiß, ist jetzt schwierig zum sagen, aber ungefähr? 
Soll ich ihm erstmal ne Rechnung geben und dann nachher noch ne Rechnung für die ganzen Artikel einzupflegen? Weil Fotos hat er eh noch nicht alle...?


----------



## smileyml (1. April 2011)

Also vorweg.
Eine kostenlose Beratung im Rahmen einer Akquise ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Aber spätestens wenn es eine mündliche Einigung gab sollte diese mit einem schritlichen Vertrag untersetzt werden, in dem klar dein Leistungsumfang beschrieben wird und wann, als nach welcher (Teil)leistung du auch welches Geld bekomst.
Von Pauschalangboten deinerseits würde ich (immer) absehen, gerade wenn am Beginn der Aufgabenumfang nicht feststeht bzw. es diesen erst mit der Bearbeitung zu klären gilt.

Ich würde also eher auf einen Vertrag auf Stunden- oder Arbeitstagebasis setzen.
Dein Stunden-/Tagessatz hilft dir dann dann auch bei der Wartung weiter. Ihn festzusetzen ist aber weniger eine Arbeit mit ungefähr und gar Zufall, sondern vielmehr für dein Überleben wichtig.
Dazu musst du deine Ausgaben für Versicherung, Abschreibung von Hard- und Software, Büromiete, Steuern etc. auf der einen Seite sehen, die es zu decken gilt, womit du also noch nichts verdient hast. Verdoppelt man diesen Wert, hast du vielleicht einen ersten Ansatz für einen Stundensatz, bei dem du auch etwas verdienst.
Und Telefon- und Fahrtkosten kannst du entweder pauschal mit abfassen oder aber mit einem Aufschlag von z.B. 5% (als Nebenkosten) auf die Rechnungssumme abgleichen.

Grüße Marco

PS: Bei einer Selbständigkeit decken aus meiner Sicht 20€/h maximal die Ausgaben. Alles andere scheint mir dann eher ein Hobby zu sein, was aus dem Kinderzimmer betrieben wird.


----------



## Coldstorm (1. April 2011)

Naja, er hat gesagt, wenn er mich anstellen würde für 2000 brutto, dann ausgerechnet auf eine Stunde wären ca. 8 Euro, er hat auf 10 aufgerundet. Ich hab mich schon viel damit beschäftigt, schon die Recherche und Einarbeitung hat so lange gedauert. Also 50 Stunden bestimmt jetzt insgesamt, ich geb zu, dass ich nicht der talentierteste bin, aber soll ich dann nur 400 euro verlangen, nur weil ich Anfänger bin?


----------



## smileyml (1. April 2011)

Einarbeitungszeit sollte man sich in der Regel nicht bezahlen lassen, denn du bietest die Leistung an und deine Unwissenheit ist einem AG egal und das (im Zweifel finanzielle) Riskio trägst du.

Die Rechnung die er aufstellt ist zwar verständlich, aber dennoch fehlerhaft. Denn im Unterschied zu einer Anstellung musst du dich als Selbständiger selbst kranken- und ggf. haftpflichtversichern und trägst alle weiteren Kosten.
Und der andere Fehler ist der, dass er deine Leistung, wenn er sie verkaufen würde auch nicht für 8€/h verkaufen kann, weil es einfach unwirtschaftlich wäre.

Ein Beispiel:
Die Stunde des KFZ-Mechanikers kostet dich als Kunde im Reperaturfall vielleicht 50 Euro.
Aber der KFZ-Mechanier sieht da vielleicht 10 Euro auf seinem Lohnzettel brutto.
Die 50 Euro decken also alle Ausgaben inkl. des Lohnes für den Arbeiter.

In deinem Fall musst du die selbst decken und willst zusätzlich etwas verdienen. Alternativ kannst du ihm für diese Zeit eine freie Mitarbeit für z.B. 3 Monate für die Summe x anbieten. Da kannst du dann anders kalkulieren und hast z.B. auch einen anderen Stundenlohn.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen alle  deine Ausgaben mal aufzuschlüsseln um zu wissen, was du einnehmen musst um kostendeckend zu arbeiten. Ich wäre überrascht, wenn da 8-10 Euro genügen.

Ein wenig betriebswirtschaftliches Grundverständnis solltest du dir schleunigst aneignen oder die Insolvenz ist zeitnah vorprogrammiert. Dann suche dir lieber gleich eine Anstellung.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Slizzzer (3. Mai 2011)

Lieber/liebe Coldstorm,
warum um alles in der Welt verkauft ihr euch immer so schlecht? Ganz ehrlich, kalulier mal deinen geschätzten Arbeitsaufwand mit einem Stundensatz von wenigstens 40,-Euro plus 25% Sicherheit. 
Problematisch hierbei ist natürlich, dass du da keine Erfahrungswerte hast und warscheinlich viel zu wenig Stunden veranschlagst.
Wenn so eine Software bei einem "renomierten" Unternehmen in Auftrag gegeben wird, dann wird das wohl schnell im 5-stelligen Bereich liegen.
Wenn du alle Faktoren mal zusammen kalkulierst, weißt du auch warum.
Dieses Gejammer der Auftraggeber würde ich nicht zu ernst nehmen. Man wundert sich manchmal, wie frech man anbieten kann ohne, dass die auch nur die Miene verziehen.
Also: Vernünftig kalkulieren und zu einem "auskömmlichen" Preis anbieten, oder Finger weg!
Sonst kann dein Auftraggeber ja sein Glück beim Schwarzarbeiterportal MyHammer versuchen

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2011)

Coldstorm hat gesagt.:


> Naja, er hat gesagt, wenn er mich anstellen würde für 2000 brutto, dann ausgerechnet auf eine Stunde wären ca. 8 Euro, er hat auf 10 aufgerundet. Ich hab mich schon viel damit beschäftigt, schon die Recherche und Einarbeitung hat so lange gedauert. Also 50 Stunden bestimmt jetzt insgesamt, ich geb zu, dass ich nicht der talentierteste bin, aber soll ich dann nur 400 euro verlangen, nur weil ich Anfänger bin?


 
Hast Du denn schon ein Gewerbe angemeldet? Willst Du Dich überhaupt selbständig machen? Ist Deine Ausbildung in diesem Bereich gewesen? - Das alles sind Fragen, die Du Dir im Vorfeld stellen musst, denn nur für diesen einen Auftrag lohnt sich das ganze dann wirklich nicht. 

Und die Umrechnung von 2000 auf den damit verbundenen Stundensatz von 8,00: Bei einer Anstellung bekommst Du Dein Geld auch, wenn Du Urlaub hast, krank bist, an Feiertagen usw., ganz abgesehen von den vom smileyml zurecht aufgeführten Kosten für Krankenversicherungen, Altersvorsorge, Steuern usw. 

Hinzu kommt noch, dass um bei 2000 brutto auf 8,00 pro Stunde zu kommen, Du pro Monat 250 Stunden arbeiten müsstest, dass heißt, schon die Grundrechnung ist völlig daneben. Wobei dann auch noch vergessen wurde, dass für den Arbeitgeber zu den 2000 brutto auch noch die durch ihn zu tragenden Anteile an den Lohnnebenkosten zu tragen sind, dass heißt wenn er 2000 brutto an Dich zahlt, kommt er auf schätzungsweise 2500 an direkten Lohnkosten. Dazu kommen für ihn im Falle einer Anstellung noch indirekte Kosten, wie z.B. den Arbeitsplatz, den er Dir zur Verfügung stellen muss.

Wenn ich so eine Berechnung und Argumentation lese, sehe ich schwarz für Deine Verhandlungen mit diesem Menschen, da er entweder eine 6 in rechnen hat (was über kurz oder lang zu seiner Insolvenz führen würde) oder aber Dich schon im Vorfeld auf einen Minimum-Preis herunter handeln will.


----------

